# Hey Kylie.....



## terri (May 8, 2005)

Love the new avatar.    :thumbup:   That's got to be one of the best ones on TPF, period!    :mrgreen:


----------



## hobbes28 (May 8, 2005)

:shock:  I so envy you.  I second that vote on the best avatar.


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 8, 2005)

Thanks! I love it too.. I saw it and had to snag it


----------

